# Sleepytime Gorilla Museum



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

Go see this band if they come around your area, they're a lot of fun. Here's tour dates. I'm serious.. go see them, they're awesome.

10/7 Hamilton ON/the Underground

10/8 Toronto ON/The Poor Alex Theatre

10/9 Montreal ON/Casa Del Popolo

10/12 Brooklyn NY/Southpaw

10/13 Washington D.C./Black Cat

10/14 Philadelphia PA/ Northstar

10/15 Knoxville TN/Pilot Light

10/16 Nashville TN/the Muse w/ Juan Prophet Organization

10/17 Mt Pleasant SC/Village-Tavern

10/19 Athens GA/Caledonia Lounge

10/20 Gainesville FL/Market St Pub

10/21 Orlando FL/the Social

10/22 Panama City FL/Martin Theater

10/23 Pensacola FL/Sluggos ----------Sinister, I'll see you here!

10/24 Houston TX/Mary Janes

10/25 Austin TX/Emos

10/26 Fort Worth TX/ Axis

10/28 Tucson AZ/Solar Culture

10/29 Phoenix AZ/Bricks

10/30 San Diego CA/Casbah

10/31 Los Angeles CA/the Echo w/ Stolen Babies (early show)

11/3 San Francisco CA/Great American Music Hall w/ Secret Chiefs 3


----------

